# Clinton engine parts



## Merrell (Sep 2, 2018)

Have 1946 Comet scooter with a Clinton 701 but somewhere in it's life the kick start was removed and switched to a rope start . Anyone out there have any kick start parts or even a complete Clinton engine? The picture with the kick start is not mine , just grabbed it from this site for reference.
Thanks to all


----------

